# Quick complex carb snacks



## gorilla86 (Sep 4, 2017)

Over the past 2 months I have started to overhaul my diet. I meal prep for the week, get lots of real protein and only use shakes in the morning with my breakfast and after workout. I eat lots of eggs, homemade burgers, chicken, and sandwiches with lots of meat. 
I am an electrician and get a 15min break in the morning and a 30min lunch. I usually work 10's. My problem is getting in my good carbs. I eat oatmeal with my breakfast, have whole wheat bread with my lunch, but trying to find a good carb snack to eat between lunch and 5 so I can keep energy during my workout.
Ive been seeing gains with the additional whole protein but feel tired a lot and thinking it's because I'm not consuming enough carbs. I eat chicken before I get off but I need a good carb source to go with it.


----------



## Jin (Sep 4, 2017)

Baked sweet potatos are good cold, room temp or hot. Bake a bunch for the week. 
Rice. 
Oatmeal. 
Poptarts.


----------



## gorilla86 (Sep 4, 2017)

You use cinnamon are any other flavoring on your sweet potatoes?


----------



## Jin (Sep 4, 2017)

gorilla86 said:


> You use cinnamon are any other flavoring on your sweet potatoes?



Nope. Just a bit of salt. The trick is to roast them well; until they're completely soft/squishy. Then they'll be super sweet and won't need much. If you only cook them until theyre just soft enough to stick with the fork they won't taste nearly as good. But sure, throw some cinnamon on them!

usually 425 for at least an hour for a med sized.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 4, 2017)

Try this...

Glycemix index has no real world applicability. There aren't really such a thing as good carbs and bad carbs. 

So just eat carbs and stop worrying about things that don't matter. 

Also you are looking to eat more food because you are tired a lot and don't know if you are eating enough carbs. How many are you eating? What percent of your daily cals are carbohydrates?


----------



## gorilla86 (Sep 4, 2017)

Jin said:


> Nope. Just a bit of salt. The trick is to roast them well; until they're completely soft/squishy. Then they'll be super sweet and won't need much. If you only cook them until theyre just soft enough to stick with the fork they won't taste nearly as good. But sure, throw some cinnamon on them!
> 
> usually 425 for at least an hour for a med sized.


Never heard of roasting them like that, def gotta try it. Thanks!


----------



## gorilla86 (Sep 4, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Try this...
> 
> Glycemix index has no real world applicability. There aren't really such a thing as good carbs and bad carbs.
> 
> ...


POB I never looked at carbs like that. Been lagging on them trying to find the right sources. Going to start getting them where I can.
I usually get about 86g of carbs, sometimes more, depends on what's for dinner. I usually walk up the hill and eat dinner with my family at night so I don't generally have an idea of the numbers in it, but my cousin is the cool and she generally cooks a health conscious meal. The math comes out to 500 cals from carbs, or about 12% of my calorie intake. During the week I have a strenuous job as my company is not your typical electrician company, but I usually have a laid back weekend so I know I don't need as much, but I figured 12% probably isn't enough


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 4, 2017)

Uhh.... are you cutting?


----------



## gorilla86 (Sep 5, 2017)

Trying to knock this excess I have in the stomach area. I actually noticed some fat loss and muscle gain when I increased my food intake. Trying to fine tune my diet before I move forward in this lifestyle. I know I'm lagging in the carb department. Going to buy some sweet potatoes when I go to the grocery store this weekend. Adding more whole grains here and there with my snacks


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 5, 2017)

Out of all the carbs I feel and look my best when I eat oatmeal


----------



## gorilla86 (Sep 6, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Out of all the carbs I feel and look my best when I eat oatmeal


Love my oatmeal in the morning!


----------

